# Fishing tip # 283 Cheap Wire Twist Tool.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">FISHING TIP # 283<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt">EASY ON THE FINGERS WIRE TWISTING TOOL<o></o>[/B]<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 20pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">This is a photo of a handy little tool I keep with my wire twisting tools.
It is nothing but a 3/8" SS washer with a slot cut into it. I use it when forming eyes and attaching hooks, swivels and lures to heavy single strand wire. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Making a good Hay Wire/Bale Twist in #12-#18 gauge wire is mighty hard on the fingers. The washer is far easier to use than Pliers.[/B]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: black; FONT-SIZE: 18pt">[/B]


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you the same Capt. Ken who used to have the web site whopperstopper?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, that was my charterboat website and general website too. Long time ago.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I need to get out more... Please accept my very belated







to the PFF board...


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Capt. Ken - I was on that board with you prior to it's "changing". I wasn't able to make any of the bashes, but really wish I had. Nice to re-connect. Do you still run the same boat? I thought I recalled seeing it for sale some time ago. Also, sorry to high-jack your thread!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The old Whopperstopper board went through several name changes and is now bigbendsportsman.com The core group of members changes as people enter and leave but there are a whole lot of the original members there. There are some really fine folks and good fishermen too.

After a bunch of years of running the show, I kinda got tired of it and now log on about 1-2 times per week.

I sold my boat and now fish out of my yak or a 16' Aluminum boat. Now days I'd rather fish out of the yak.


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah that will be helpful next summer every time i try to make a leader i ram the wire thru my skin 

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

You always have some real good ideas that are simple and practical. Keep em coming.


----------

